# Rouen Low Mobility Emissions Zone (ZFE-m)



## Canalsman (Oct 11, 2022)

From 01/09/22 this zone has been in effect.

Crit Air vehicle classes 4 and 5, together with unclassified vehicles, are not permitted.

The extent of the zone is shown here:









						Zone à Faibles Émissions mobilité
					

Mieux respirer au sein de la Métropole Rouen Normandie, un objectif partagé Une Zone à Faibles Émissions mobilité (ZFE-m) est un secteur géographique défini où la circulation des véhicules les plus émetteurs de polluants atmosphériques est encadrée voire




					www.metropole-rouen-normandie.fr
				




I have had to replan my route for tomorrow to avoid Rouen having a class 4 vehicle.

At least it removes the risk of inadvertent roof removal!


----------



## witzend (Oct 11, 2022)

How did You become aware of This ? Is it a perament closesure as I understood it they monitor the air quality and close roads when it drops below a level indicated by road signage or via their app.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 11, 2022)

According to the website this is a permanent restricted zone much as in London for example.

I found out by accident. 

Google Maps alerted me to the problem.

I planned a route which would have taken me via Rouen.

A warning appeared below the map that the route included a restricted zone. A website link was provided as given above.

Very useful information!


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 11, 2022)

I thought if you take the dual carriageway through, from Dieppe heading S. you were OK when I looked recently, but obviously not! However my van is Crit Air 3 so looks OK for me currently, it's a route I normally use.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 11, 2022)

The French scheme where the restrictions change, maybe daily, according to the weather/latest pollution readings is nonsense.
A more organised system needs to be implemented.
"Ah but we are French" does not "Coupe le Moutarde".
And even Dijon has a problem !!!


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 11, 2022)

I fail to understand how a main route now comes a restricted area. Are all commercial vehicles going to divert?


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 11, 2022)

shortcircuit said:


> I fail to understand how a main route now comes a restricted area. Are all commercial vehicles going to divert?


Exactly, the dual carriageway though Rouen is a major route for trucks, I'm sure when I looked a couple of month back that road A150 was not in the Zone, but looking at the map the zone is both sides of it, unless the road has an exemption.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 11, 2022)

shortcircuit said:


> I fail to understand how a main route now comes a restricted area. Are all commercial vehicles going to divert?


I imagine most HGVs will comply with emissions requirement. My Ducato is 2007 and Crit Air class 4 so is a relatively polluting vehicle.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 12, 2022)

Looking on the Green-Zones app they show the main roads, A150 N1338, N28 as corridors through the Crit Aire zone.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 12, 2022)

If our Blue Badge is still accepted this bit is interesting




			
				LEMZ said:
			
		

> ZFE-m and disability
> If you have the European parking card for disabled people or the mobility inclusion card with the mention parking (CMI-s), your vehicles, even old ones, can continue to circulate in all French ZFE-ms. When parked, you will leave your card visible to law enforcement.
> 
> *Attention, your vehicle must be equipped with the Crit'Air sticker whatever the vehicle (except for unclassified vehicles), otherwise a verbalization for lack of sticker is possible.*


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 12, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> Looking on the Green-Zones app they show the main roads, A150 N1338, N28 as corridors through the Crit Aire zone.


I note critical comments on Play Store about this app and the accuracy of the data.

I prefer to refer to the map on the website which does not appear to show any concessions for through routes.

Logically why would such concessions be allowed? There's a great deal of through traffic in Rouen and it no doubt has contributed significantly to poor air quality. If you consider London once you're in the LEZ or ULEZ you're in and you have to comply or be charged.


----------



## TJBi (Oct 14, 2022)

And be aware that other areas in France already have similar zones (but check individual Crit'Air category restrictions) and there is due to be a masive increase in the number of zones:

"La mise en œuvre de la Zone à faibles émissions mobilités (ZFE-m) résulte d’une obligation issue de la loi n° 2019-1428 du 24 décembre 2019 d'orientation des mobilités. En France, 10 territoires doivent déployer une ZFE-m. La Métropole Rouen Normandie fait partie des territoires ayant cette obligation comme pour Paris et le Grand Paris, Lyon, Grenoble, Aix-Marseille, Montpellier, Nice, Strasbourg, Toulon et Toulouse.

Par ailleurs, toutes les agglomérations de plus de 150 000 habitants devront au 31 décembre 2024, déployer sur leurs territoires une ZFE-m. Dans la Région Normandie, les agglomérations de Caen et du Havre sont concernées par cette disposition."








						Zone à Faibles Émissions mobilité
					

Mieux respirer au sein de la Métropole Rouen Normandie, un objectif partagé Une Zone à Faibles Émissions mobilité (ZFE-m) est un secteur géographique défini où la circulation des véhicules les plus émetteurs de polluants atmosphériques est encadrée voire




					www.metropole-rouen-normandie.fr


----------

